# Mersaey Ferry



## -Oy- (Nov 17, 2018)

The Mersey Ferry at Sunset today - Liverpool.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 17, 2018)

Very nice. I'm no traveler so I get my fix by looking at beautiful photos you and others post.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2018)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## Tommy (Nov 18, 2018)

I've really been enjoying your photos, Oy.  Thank you very much!


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks all


----------

